# Call Of Duty 2 install/uninstall problem



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

I am trying to install CoD2 on my new, larger, hard drive. It is my 'D' drive.
I thought I uninstalled Cod2 from my 'C' drive correctly.

However, when I insert Cd #1 into the drive, "Install" is *NOT* an option. "Uninstall" is an option. When I click on that: nothing happens. I cannot find any fragment of this program on my 'C' or 'D' drive that would make the cd think it is already on my system.

Any clues?

Comp Specs: P4 2.66 GhZ/ NVidea GeForce 5700 LE/ 80Gig and 120 Gig Maxtor HD/ WinXP


----------



## tyler811 (Apr 30, 2006)

You will need to delete the folder "Actvision" on your C drive. You might also have to clean the registery of any COD2 references. The first thing you should is reinstall it to your C drive then uninstall it from add remove programs.


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

It appears that will work. I went to Start>Run>regedit
then deleted the Activision folder from there.

I will keep you informed, thanks


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

There might be mutiple registry entries, after you've deleted the folder run a registry cleaner such as CCleaner.


----------



## tyler811 (Apr 30, 2006)

compnovice said:


> It appears that will work. I went to Start>Run>regedit
> then deleted the Activision folder from there.
> 
> I will keep you informed, thanks


Glad I could help


----------



## bennycal (May 12, 2006)

Hi all

When I try to rn Cod 2 singleplayer it says the following error:

Error during initalization.Couldn't load default.cfg. Make sure Call of Duty is run from the correct folder.

Would appreciate any help on how to fix/get round this bug/problem. Thanks all.
I have also attempted to uninstall COD2 using add/remove programs, i click on unistrall and nothing happens.

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks guys


----------



## tyler811 (Apr 30, 2006)

Got to c:/program files/activision folder Delet this folder empty it out of your recycle bin. Restart computer and re install CoD2 You have to remove th full activision folder.

You might want to search your harddrives also for any more CoD2.


----------



## bennycal (May 12, 2006)

Ok thanks Ill try it and post to say whether its worked or not.

Thanks, youv been a big help


----------



## bennycal (May 12, 2006)

I deleted everthing in and the activision folder completly from my computer, restarted and again tryed to uninstall. The installwizard comes up, loads then nothings appears. If i try to run COD2, the following error comes up:

Missing shorcut

 I am totally lost as to what to do next, any help/ advice would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## tyler811 (Apr 30, 2006)

If you have deleted the folder the re install it.


----------



## Bewits (May 29, 2006)

i tried to install call of duty 2 but it froze during the final part of the install so i have gone into everything i could find C D and regestry and deleted every thing that had Call of Duty 2 and Activision and still nothing i still can't uninstall it and i don't know what else to do


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello Bewits and welcome to TSG!

Run a registry cleaner such as CCleaner, that should be able to remove all the invalid registry settings.


----------



## blahhhhh (Jun 10, 2007)

ok when i looked for my activision folder it wasnt there and when i uninstalled cod2, i try to reinstall, but uninstall is the only option
oh yeah how do u use that ccleaner thing?


----------



## Assaultneedshelp (Jun 23, 2007)

Alright guys... i played single player this mornig and yesterday everything with multiplayer was fine... now i need lots and lots of help. First off today i played single player and when i tryed to play multiplayer it wouldnt let me cause i didnt have punkbuster enabled. Well when i tryed to enable it , it wouldnt let me cause i had my backround modded by toolclan. There was no punkbuster thing. So i deleted my WHOLE activison folder and i restored my PC from another date... Now when i try to even PLAY the game it gives me an error saying " WIN ERROR " "Couldnt load default_locilaze_mp.cfg. Make sure call of duty 2 is placed in right folder.. But i cant even unistall anything because it just wont let me....

Im very unexpericend and i would love your help in the easyest possible explantions... guys im really frustarted so your help would be deeeeeeply appreciated


----------



## apocalyte13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi I just started an account for this problem. Whenever I try to uninstall Call of Duty 2, The wizard loads up to 4 bars and then exits out. I have to do this in safe mode because the normal startup does not work. Please tell me what is wrong.


----------



## brendanpacewski (Aug 11, 2008)

this is what u do...

you put the cd in

then u quit the main screen if u have "ununstall" problem after u renistalled it

then u go to computer

then you right click on the cod4 or cod2 sign on ur cd drive

and u click explore

and then u will click install ( its like a blue shield )

and then itll install liek it would normall



this worked for me so good luck in the future of ur gamin ability if this works for

i know it might be kinda hard to read but i so happy that this owrked for me cause i had cod4 and cod2 unistalled for like 2 months omgomgomg : ahahah k pce


----------

